# Tons of Love!



## Stephanie76 (Nov 2, 2009)

I love it! http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/uk_news/8409188.stm


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Aww, he is adorable.


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

Awwwwwww a giant cotton ball!


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

He is so adorable, ty for sharing the clip


----------



## YellowPlanetarySeed (Dec 8, 2009)

Did you all see the quill-less hedgie story linked at the bottom of that article? How cute, the poor little thing! Do you think he'll ever be able to grow them back? Reminds me of a baby mole.


----------



## Stephanie76 (Nov 2, 2009)

I did see that one! It reminded of a mole too! I wonder what it would feel like to touch him. Looks like he is in good hands...


----------

